# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle >  کتاب در مورد oracle

## mrsh_1988

چند کتاب در مورد آموزش oracle  می خواستم و سایتی در این مورد. :متفکر:

----------


## aidin300

تاپیک  مراجع آموزشی Oracle University رو ببین مطالب آموزشی زیادی هست ولی از نظر من اول تصمیم بگیر که می خواهی چه تخصصی رو دنبال کنی (Admin یا Developer)  چه محصولی (Database یا  App Server  و...) و روی چه OS

----------


## devil00x

ببخشید آیدین جان من تو این تاپیک قدیمی پست می زنم اما یه سوال داشتم، اگه کسی بخواد developer بشه باید کدوم یکی از اون آموزشهای قسمت فوق رو مطالعه بکنه اصلا چه چیز هایی لازمه که یاد بگیره ، لطفا راهنمایییم کن.

----------


## aidin300

بهتره به این دو آدرس بری Oracle JDeveloper و همچنین Oracle JDeveloper Tutorials ، تو این لینک ها منابع کافی وجود داره.
 تو لینک  مراجع آموزشی Oracle Universityا هم یه سری مطالب مختص مدیر پایگاه داده هست مثل Administration Workshop I & II و Fundamental I & II و OCA & OCP Exam که نیازی به اون ها نداری، و باقی هم برای Developer ها که اول از دو لینک بالا ببین کدوم رو لازم داری بعد دانلود کن

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
جالبه، ولی تو اون لینک من کتابهای آموزشی برای JDeveloper 10g رو هم قرار دادم.
صفحه 2 هستش.

----------


## pooria2012

سلام

*www.iranoracle.com*

----------

